
Ask HN: Any more thoughts on the irrelevance of “news”? - soneca
Several years ago I read the post <i>&quot;I hate the news&quot;</i> by Aaron Swartz: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aaronsw.com&#x2F;weblog&#x2F;hatethenews<p>It was the first time I read this idea that <i>&quot;it’s NOT a citizen’s responsibility to keep up with the news&quot;</i>. It resonated and, in the following years, it profoundly impacted my daily life. It was the single piece of writing with more impact in my actual behavior that I can think of. Today I include the news in the exact same category of any other form of entertainment. Just another choice between netflix, soap operas, reddit, youtube and some game on my phone. I watch it occasionally, but just for fun.<p>I am very happy with my current position on consuming news. Anecdotally, this position seems to be gaining more traction and I see less and less astonished looks when I share this position with others. But I never saw it more deeply articulated and debated by other people.<p>I would like to know about other people (articles, posts, books, videos) articulating this idea if the news is good, bad or irrelevant and offering advice on how one should deal with the news. Any references? Or just share your opinion on this.
======
towaway1138
For me, it seems to be largely true. One distinction, though, is that
"outrage" news seems to have a far more negative effect on my life than things
like reddit or netflix.

I try to stick to "news" that's at least several months old. The really
valuable stuff is at least a hundred years old--so not news at all anymore.

